# Steel Guide Rod and Spring question



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

I replaced my plastic guide rod and recoil spring with a factory Steel rod and spring. 

The new spring is shorter and stiffer than the original spring. 

It makes the slide harder to rack and after the recoil the slide racks forward much faster. 

I don't have pictures of the two recoil springs next to each other, but I can get them if needed.

Im fine with all this, but I don't want the new, stiffer spring to cause unnecessary damage. 

Why would Beretta put one recoil spring in while building the gun, then change it when purchasing one separate?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The standard factory recoil spring poundage is 13lbs whether or not you have a steel recoil rod and 13lb spring or the current factory captive polymer guide rod and spring. 

When did you replace your factory guiderod and spring? Is it a 13lb spring? New springs will be stiffer than older used springs. It's better to have more spring than less as long as the pistol functions 100% reliably with the ammo you're using. I run either 14 or 15 lb springs in mine. Unnecessary damage? To the contrary, less felt recoil and less impact to the frame.


----------



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

I replaced the spring and rod when the pistol was practically brand new. (Less than 200 rounds) 

Ill take both springs out and get pictures tonight. 
I just had it on my mind and figured the forum gods would know what was going on.


----------

